# Combining LGDs approach



## Anna j (May 29, 2019)

I re-posted an article after seeing ANOTHER Pyr returned to our local shelter.  I’ve seen many, many Great Pyrs wandering and wounded in neighborhoods and have now read (after researching your site for the last couple months) losses and dilemmas about new dogs/pups and which breed to use.  This article is a bit long for here but has such a different take on what I’ve previously read.  It makes complete sense and can be a lot of work depending on your situation.  But hey, no one said farming was easy. I just felt I had to re-share this information.  You may want to skip down to the meat...”packing up with LGDs”



BrendaMNgri said:


> So….
> Reading the stories and comments on here of injured dogs, dead livestock, big predators.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Baymule (May 29, 2019)

Brenda Negri was a valued member here until she had a stroke. Sadly,she then took down her posts. I have her book Way of the Pack and found it to be very informative.


----------

